# Broken 11spd Dura Ace Lever/reach adjusters



## littlepitboy (May 26, 2013)

The 2 plastic adjustment knobs are very brittle. Broke both my left and right adjusters. Is there a way for this to be repaired? Or is there anywAy for me to still adjust the lever reach of my sti? The plastic adjusters are similar to the pic below where you use a small flat screw driver to adjust. The 2 small plaatic pieces fell off.. Not sure if i can super glue them back


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

i've done the same, would love an answer?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

You could grab the piece from the other end with pliers and twist it out maybe? Replacement plastic screws aren't too expensive, but maybe hard to find unless you get from official Shimano dealer.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

You need Shimano part number Y6DZ49000 - Grip Adjusting Screw.

These guys seem to have them:


Shimano Alfine Di2 ST-S705 Grip Adjusting Screw - £0.99


The same screw on the 6870 STI takes a 2mm hex key and not a screw driver, and it's a definite improvement.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

+1 on the metal screw with the hex key head, I just changed to them. No pun intended, but it's one case where possibly being insignificantly heavier outweighs having a crappy part.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You can do what I did, use grub screws.

I have quite small hands so I need to put the reach adjust in as far as it can go. Which means, by design of these crap plastic screws, that I sheer their heads off. All it takes is to screw it in a bit too much and the heads come right off.

So I go in from the front with some needle nose and take out the plastic crap. 

What you need is M4 x 10mm (8mm works too) grub screws with the flattened tip.

You can buy the upgraded metal grub screws from Shimano that they use in the newest levers like 5800 and 6870 but they'll probably be more expensive.


----------



## johnRiderCA (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for the tip on using a M4 x 10mm. 
I used M4x10mm socket set screws. It worked like a champ!

My 3T Ernova handlebars have a tight swoop back, so a shorter reach is needed to accommodate these ergo bars. I tore up the cheap plastic screws trying to pull-in the reach. Luckily, I was able to remove them with the little remaining plastic head.


----------

